
Hiding from /usr/bin/cat - pcr910303
https://ura.d3npa.dev/posts/hiding-from-cats.md
======
abjKT26nO8
The glowing text is awful for readability. My eyes automatically try to escape
from looking at the text.

~~~
dngray
and on top of that there's no RSS/Atom, I won't even visit a blog more than
the once I am linked to it if those things don't exist.

------
h2odragon
cf ANSI control code 'viruses' in BBS software. Terminals do so many wonderful
things, which of those did we _want_ them to do?

